# One man Water Heater Install



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Need some creative input--- Rather then using brute force to lift a 40 or 50 gallon water heater onto a 18" stand for a _*one man install--*_-

what are you guys doing for a less physical approach to this problem----

Trying to save my back---have used a 2 wheel hand truck, getting it close to stand & placing it on a plastic milk crate then wrestling it from th


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How many times you going to make a thread about this????

Posted reply in your first thread


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Till he gets answers. :laughing:


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

my belt. or http://www.onemanwaterheaterlift.com/product01.html


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

cut a truck tire inner tube and there ya go.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Buy a stair climber , expensive but saves the back.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly how many hundreds of water heaters I have picked up by "brute force" and placed on a stand over the years.

Quit your whining, suck it up, and get back to work .


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

yarp1 said:


> Need some creative input--- Rather then using brute force to lift a 40 or 50 gallon water heater onto a 18" stand for a _*one man install--*_-
> 
> what are you guys doing for a less physical approach to this problem----
> 
> Trying to save my back---have used a 2 wheel hand truck, getting it close to stand & placing it on a plastic milk crate then wrestling it from th


Hire a boy.........


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

No sense breaking your back

build steps or blocking

Tilt the tank on to the first blocking and then slide it on
repeat for each step or blocking until you reach the height you want


----------



## nobleplumbing (Feb 11, 2011)

stop acting like a sally...man up and lift the dam thing....or go be an electrician and pull some wire


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Y'all are some cruel dudes!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Y'all are some cruel dudes!


I would like to see OS's theory put to the test whilst putting it into a pan w/out crushing the front edge of the pan.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I would like to see OS's theory put to the test whilst putting it into a pan w/out crushing the front edge of the pan.


sky hook of coarse


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I would like to see OS's theory put to the test whilst putting it into a pan w/out crushing the front edge of the pan.


If you put blocks in the pan that are as tall as the pan, you can just slide it on in the spot. I do this with large heaters then remove the blocks carefully by tilting the heater, if they really need to come out.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> sky hook of coarse


​
I've lifted a few Triangle Tube tanks up onto stands with a come along and a 3/4" eye bolt screwed into the bottom of a floor joist. You come up with all kinds of quickie solutions to Life's problems when your manpower is stretched thin.:yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> If you put blocks in the pan that are as tall as the pan, you can just slide it on in the spot. I do this with large heaters then remove the blocks carefully by tilting the heater, if they really need to come out.


Actually we lift a lot of equipment like this into place... so it is not theory...

make the blocking as high as the pan then you can slide it right in....

You should see some of the stuff we remove and install...

All by using the old methods... of leverage and blocking


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I would like to see OS's theory put to the test whilst putting it into a pan w/out crushing the front edge of the pan.


I'll place a piece of 3" ABS or PVC under the w/h then roll it into the pan.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I would like to see OS's theory put to the test whilst putting it into a pan w/out crushing the front edge of the pan.


 





The brick trick. Put (1) brick outside and (1) brick inside the pan. When the W/H is humped up onto the (2) bricks that are straddling the lip of the pan, that protects the lip ( or side) of the pan.

But might not work standing on blocks, you'll lose your balance and fall....ugh!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How in the world do you guys think they build the pyramids


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> How in the world do you guys think they build the pyramids


 






Everyone knows that super-human spirit creatures built the pyramids......:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just do what I do. Ok guys when I get back that water heater better be up there, ohh and watch the pan.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

funny, they just were talking about this at the safety meeting last week. I have to admit, I'm getting old, and I'm starting to have problems lifting water heaters. Right now, I've been taking the little door off the bottom, putting on a glove, and grasping it there and at the t&p...bend knees and lift with legs, let heater kinda fall into me. I've seen these sling things a while back, think I'm gonna get one...
http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=154639


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Actually we lift a lot of equipment like this into place... so it is not theory...
> 
> make the blocking as high as the pan then you can slide it right in....
> 
> ...


Give me a lever and a fulcrum and I will move the world!

One of the skills that I have honed the most over the years is one that I feel is paramount to the trade: rigging and heavy lifting/moving.

I am the guy they always call for these tasks because (without barking up my own tree) I'm very good at it.

The pinch bar and the comealongs are my best friends. I love the crane lifts too. People (read: foremen) tend to get nervous on lift day, but I always enjoy it.

Cooling towers, evap coolers, AHUs, mammoth boilers and HEs, absorbtion chillers... bring it on!

I may not be good at much,
:laughing: but I can do these things safely and efficiently every time...

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Actually we lift a lot of equipment like this into place... so it is not theory...
> 
> make the blocking as high as the pan then you can slide it right in....
> 
> ...


Borrowed from the Egyptian pyramid engineers, yes?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> How in the world do you guys think they build the pyramids


Water Heater Lift.:laughing:


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey yarp, write me at [email protected] with your mailing address and contact and I'll send you and only you a free set of cinch-n-lift magnetic lifting handles at no charge. Also you can check out my web azliftingsolutions.com. Mike


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> How in the world do you guys think they build the pyramids


 ......:whistling2:


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

MikeS said:


> funny, they just were talking about this at the safety meeting last week. I have to admit, I'm getting old, and I'm starting to have problems lifting water heaters. Right now, I've been taking the little door off the bottom, putting on a glove, and grasping it there and at the t&p...bend knees and lift with legs, let heater kinda fall into me. I've seen these sling things a while back, think I'm gonna get one...
> http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=154639


 yeah well check the reviews at that site before you purchase that product! hey let me have it you know who i am!


----------

